# exciting salads



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We have a few main dish salads that everyone likes but so often our side salad is just a pile of lettuce. What is the one ingredient that really makes a salad for your family? Is there a certain fresh herb or fruit that you really like? I don't really want a whole recipie just that extra touch.
Thanks
Mallory


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I buy the bags of mixed baby greens for more flavor, and we usually pour on lots of raw sunflower seeds, sometime sesame seeds.

Carrie


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Kalamata olives and avocados, plus some sunflower seeds. Yum...


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't usually add anything to my salad. To me, it's the dressing that makes it great. I use mesclun greens and whip up my own dressing.

2/3 Olive oil
1/3 Balsamic vinegar
big spoonful dijon mustard
salt and pepper to taste
big spoonful honey
mix together and shake it up- very yummy

I also try different variations. Olive oil, balsamic or red wine vinegar and rasperry jam makes a nice dressing.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

chopped tamari almonds, avocado, crumbled blue cheese, spinach, apples, dried cranberries, pears, walnuts, hazelnuts, balsamic vinegar, apple cider vinegar, sherry vinegar, walnut oil, watercress, bean sprouts, shredded carrots, cucumber, mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, feta cheese, kalamata olives, sundried tomatoes


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

I think oceanbaby covered them all for me. Yum! I am now craving a salad.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

Ohhh another one for me is rice. I love putting rice on a salad with fresh pressed garlic and some sort of italiany dressing (with all the other salad fixings too).


----------



## lunasmum (Feb 8, 2002)

made this one last night and it was so good!

bag of mixed baby greens
roasted walnuts mixed with a touch of honey
roasted red peppers
carmelized onions
shredded carrots
finely chopped green apple
goat cheese

dressing
balsamic and olive oil mixed with chopped garlic and a splash of orange juice to cut the acid of the vinegar
salt and pepper

MAN IT WAS GOOD
look like a lot but didn't take that long. just roast the necc. ingredients while chopping the others - then toss everything together.

serve with french bread


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

lunasmom- that salad sounds absolutely delicious!
I think I may just attempt it.


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

Everyone else's suggestions sound really good. One easy and delicious salad ingredient is frozen peas right out of the bag. No need to defrost them. They taste good in a mixed spinach/lettuce salad with red onions, feta and a good homemade garlicky vinegrette.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks these are some goo ideas!!
I've really been trying to replace some grains with fruits and vegetables-- whenever someone is hungry we reach for crackers, granola, bagels, breads.
The rice really sounded good -







rocketmom- do you think if we added rice or other grains (croutons, pasta) it would help us adjust to more vegetables?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Lately, my fave salad is mixed field greens with imported sheep's milk feta, with sunflower seeds and a balsamic-EVOO dressing.

Sliced or quartered pears with gorgonzola is also nice.

We often do chicken breasts marinated in hot sauce, with shredded carrots and blue cheese dressing, for a buffalo-chicken salad.

I also like cobb salad, and southwestern-style salad (chicken cooked w/appropriate spices, shredded jack cheese, black olives, tomato, avocado, red onion, with ranch dressing).

Sorry--I know these are more like "recipes" but, for me, it's tough to add just one ingredient to make the salad come alive. I am not a salad fan, so I really have to work hard to make them appetizing.

~nick


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

strawberries
raspberries
fresh picked peas
fresh picked beans
cut up cheese(cheddar, feta)
p. cheese
bacon bits
shredded carrots
cucumbers
green onion
apples
oranges
onion sprouts


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

Candied pecans, oranges, and pomegranite seeds!


----------

